# Imats 2008



## MsCuppyCakes (May 7, 2008)

Got my ticket.  Have you?


----------



## faithhopelove24 (May 14, 2008)

what is imats?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2008)

International Makeup Artist Trade Show.
IMATS/LA 2006


----------



## faithhopelove24 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_International Makeup Artist Trade Show.
IMATS/LA 2006_

 
OMG!! it looks so awesome!! Have you been before? I have a sister that lives in California maybe I can crash at her place and drive down to the show..... provided I can talk my hubby into watching the kids by himself for a few days


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 

 
_OMG!! it looks so awesome!! Have you been before? I have a sister that lives in California maybe I can crash at her place and drive down to the show..... provided I can talk my hubby into watching the kids by himself for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was awesome! I can't wait to go again this year and being that it's in Pasadena, I don't have far to drive, as I live in Pasadena.  Do keep in touch if you come down I would love to meet you. I'm going on Sunday!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_It was awesome! I can't wait to go again this year and being that it's in Pasadena, I don't have far to drive, as I live in Pasadena.  Do keep in touch if you come down I would love to meet you. I'm going on Sunday!_

 
I sure will!! It'll be nice  know someone there... If i do get the chance to go. I'll pm ya closer to time to let you know if I'll be able to attend.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 

 
_I sure will!! It'll be nice know someone there... If i do get the chance to go. I'll pm ya closer to time to let you know if I'll be able to attend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great!


----------



## JenniferNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought my tickets last week and i'm super stoke.  2 reasons, the IMATS and I just joined Spektra!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JenniferNicole* 

 
_I bought my tickets last week and i'm super stoke. 2 reasons, the IMATS and I just joined Spektra!_

 
Two great reasons to celebrate. You'll definitely have a great time!


----------



## rowgene (Jul 2, 2008)

that sounds soooo great. i wish i can go. but
1) i dont have the money to fly
2) i cant get in, im just a reg. who LOVESSSS makeup & experimenting with the colors. 

-- sadlyyyy i cant. i hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Celly (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rowgene* 

 
_that sounds soooo great. i wish i can go. but
1) i dont have the money to fly
2) i cant get in, im just a reg. who LOVESSSS makeup & experimenting with the colors. 

-- sadlyyyy i cant. i hope you guys have fun._

 
IMATS are open to anyone who loves makeup. I am not a makeup artist either but I went. 

If you really want to go just start setting aside money so you can go next year.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 2, 2008)

*******


----------

